

Open Social: a new universe of social applications all over the web (Marc Andreessen) - michael_nielsen
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/10/open-social-a-n.html

======
brlewis
I imagine the initial rush of apps will look inconsistent.

In a few months they'll hit upon the idea of making a standard set of CSS
classes that apps can use to blend into the style of the host site. Hats off
to google et al if I'm wrong and tomorrow's announcement already includes CSS
guidelines.

This is exciting news.

------
gibsonf1
The time has come to learn javascript.

~~~
andrewfong
Wasn't that time last year? Or before?

~~~
nickb
You mean 1997 ;).

~~~
rglullis
No way! Javascript is the language of the future! Steve Yegge said so!

On a more serious note, take a look at version 4.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=72899>.

------
falsestprophet
How does this guy have time to run a startup and write a novella for his blog
every few days?

~~~
nickb
He's Super Marc!

Anyway... read his post on procrastination... he offers some excellent advice.

~~~
far33d
It's not just procrastination. It's marketing.

------
eusman
OpenSocial is great news!

It's also the first step towards semantic web!

Web is changing for sure

~~~
blader
Every time you misuse "semantic web", Berners-Lee kills a kitten.

~~~
eusman
Semantic Web as Tim Berners-Lee visions it, is not going to happen overnight
and assuming Google's reaction to the whole concept very recently due to the
possible vulnerability of their search is surprsing that they do take this way
after all.

Applications opening their data to others through a general api is the first
step towards semantic web.

So where is the misuse exactly?

I didn't describe OpenSocial as the Semantic Web. W3C XForms were beaten
thanks to the workaround of AJAX applications. which are not even supported in
IE7.

Obviously the Web is not commercially mature to grasp Semantic Web in its
whole.

------
andrewfong
Does each container expose the same interfaces? Since each social network is
implemented slightly differently, I'm guessing we'll need to modify the app
for each container we're adding it to.

~~~
blader
Yeah, especially because the "standard" allows any social network to extend
the API with their own proprietary ones. This could be the IE browser
compatibility nightmare all over again.

